# Microwave Problems



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Just plugged in the 28RSS at home to get ready for a 9 day Colorado Tour, leaving in two days. Noticed that the Microwave is not coming on. No problems with it since I bought it a year ago. All other appliances are working. Wondering if anybody out there has some ideas as my electrical skills are limited.

Thanks and
Have a great day!


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Did you check your breakers in the converter box? You may have just tripped the one for the microwave. Actually check them all. My A/C and Microwave switches were labeled wrong.









Chris


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Checked the Breakers, all are OK.

Thanks


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Does the Air Conditioner work?
If not check the GFI breaker to the outlet you
have your camper pluged into.
I tripped the one in our garage...(it was behind a basket on the work bench)
it took a while to figure out the camper was running off the battery
and that is why the micro and air didn't work.
After a while of panic, I realized the radio in the garage didn't work(tripped GFI)
I re-set it...problem solved!

Good luck,
MaeJae


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

All other appliances are working. AC, electric water heater, Convertor. I have popped the GFI before and I did check that this morning also. ???

Thank you!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Did you say what Outback model you have? In our 27, the microwave plugs into an outlet inside the adjacent cabinet. Inside that cabinet the outlet and the conventional plug on the microwave's power cord can be seen. Assume yours is same or similar.

To do a simple test, unplug the microwave and plug in anything else that operates on 120 volts AC. If that thing works, you have a microwave problem. If it doesn't work, it's a wiring or breaker or outlet problem. This will at least narrow things down a little.

Bill


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Why didn't I think of that? I tried it and it is the microwave. Looked in the manual and it does not give much help for trouble shooting this problem. Now I get to try the service and warranty fun times.

Thank you very much for your help!


----------

